# ترنيمة امسك يا رب ايدي زي بطرس زمان



## اغريغوريوس (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*ترنيمة امسك يا رب ايدي زي بطرس زمان*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2008)

ترنيمه جميله 
مرسىى يا اغريغوريوس
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## ramynasr (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ترنيمه جميله 
مرسى يا اغريغوريوس
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ترنيمة جميلة
الرب يباركك


مارثا​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا انا بدور على الترنيمة كامله مش لاقيها واخيرا انا لقيتها هنا
شكراا ليك جدا


----------



## SALVATION (14 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ترنيمة جميلة جداااااااااااا


----------



## zezza (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الترنيمة الحلوة 
كنت بدور عليها 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## bavley (20 أبريل 2010)

:mus25:الترنيمة جميلة جداً


----------



## ayman adwar (22 أبريل 2010)

ترنيمة جميلة
الرب يباركك


----------



## dvd471 (13 يونيو 2011)

جميلة جدااااااا
thank you


----------

